# Finding Syncopation and Accents in Hungarian Rhapsody No. 2



## classicallikes (Dec 12, 2011)

How could I spot syncopation and accents from this music sheet?
I know that you count the beats and find the unaccented beat for syncopation, but I'm not sure how to find it. 
Thanks so much!

Please include the measure so that I can understand.

http://www.free-scores.com/download-sheet-music.php?pdf=3657


----------

